# Hmmmmm......



## cwatbay (Mar 16, 2010)

Definitely looks like something got between the conductors and fried itself. And there was a lot of smoke.

Since whatever it was, was electrocuted......that pretty much rules out any death row inmates in California.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Sorry, but there wasn't any critter that got wrapped up in this. It's all due to a fault in the device. No electrocuted rodent is going to melt that much plastic.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Darn


----------



## cwatbay (Mar 16, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Sorry, but there wasn't any critter that got wrapped up in this. It's all due to a fault in the device. No electrocuted rodent is going to melt that much plastic.


Couldn't tell if it was melted plastic or a small dead animal, like maybe a slug. Since it's fault in the device, it must of been somewhat exciting when it happened. :clap:


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Sorry, but there wasn't any critter that got wrapped up in this. It's all due to a fault in the device. No electrocuted rodent is going to melt that much plastic.


I knew it. Quit buying those cheap generic devices. Stick with Leviton, Hubbell, Cooper, etc and it will never happen....right?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Irishslave said:


> I knew it. Quit buying those cheap generic devices. Stick with Leviton, Hubbell, Cooper, etc and it will never happen....right?


Um......... this is a Leviton GFCI. :blink:


I'll stick with P&S, TYVM.


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

Looks backstabbed.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

aptpupil said:


> Looks backstabbed.


Most GFCIs are pressure plates these days.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

If there's normal readings on the line itself (Current, Continuity, Ground Potential, etc.) then the device is faulty


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Most GFCIs are pressure plates these days.


Most are. These days. 
No idea when the pictured gfci was made.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

aptpupil said:


> Most are. These days.
> No idea when the pictured gfci was made.


It's got the Leviton SmartLock logo, so it can't be too old.


----------



## RedAdobe (Jun 29, 2016)

Not much of a Hmmmmmmmm If thats exterior brick wall and it had that kind of a plate. moisture kills


----------



## ElectricianC-10 (May 28, 2016)

wow!


----------

